# Transportation Research Board



## ktulu (Jan 11, 2007)

Any transportation, or anybody really, involved with the TRB conference in D.C. the end of this month???

ktulu


----------



## ktulu (Dec 5, 2007)

bump

the conference is Jan. 13-17 in DC. Anybody going? Maybe we could set up a meet/greet.

IlPadrino, I you are in DC. Maybe we can grab a beer.

ktulu


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 5, 2007)

ktulu said:


> bump
> the conference is Jan. 13-17 in DC. Anybody going? Maybe we could set up a meet/greet.
> 
> IlPadrino, I you are in DC. Maybe we can grab a beer.
> ...


Definitely a beer... for the right price, I'll even escort you to the Crystal City Restaurant for some excellent fish.

If anyone's coming, please let me know. I'd love to buy a round of beer.


----------



## ktulu (Dec 5, 2007)

Definitely. I'll shoot you a PM when it gets closer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

^^^ I am not going but I know someone who is on the board. 

JR


----------



## frazil (Dec 5, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> If anyone's coming, please let me know. I'd love to buy a round of beer.


Hey, IlPadrino is buying!!


----------



## ktulu (Dec 5, 2007)

we can make a party out of it!


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 5, 2007)

frazil said:


> Hey, IlPadrino is buying!!


Uh oh... if you're coming, we can't go to the Crystal City Restaurant. Maybe that's for the best, though.

Hell, yeah. I'm buying!


----------

